# yt3 training



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

anybody giv me a breakdown of neil hills training system week one,week 2,week 3 ,reps regime and exercises know its compound first week


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

compounds week 1

compounds and isolation week 2

high rep crazy stuff week 3!


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

how many sets for each bodypart week one,two and three an rep ranges was thinking week one reps 6-8,week two 10-14,week three 20-30 via dropsets


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Week 1 Compounds 6-10 reps

Week 2 Compounds isolations 10-15 reps

Week 3 Compounds isolations drop sets supersets 20-60 reps


----------



## bootneck01 (Mar 27, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Look in here mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/105592-galtonators-extreme-yoda-3-training-journal-14.html


----------

